
A Cynics Guide to Stanford (Or: Majoring in Unicorn) - riordan
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/09/how-to-network-through-stanford-university.html
======
pixelmonkey
Particularly cringe-worthy quote from the article, from a Stanford student:

"There were probably one in ten or maybe one in five people at Stanford who
are really interested in technology, who were doing it for reasons that I
would consider pure... the remainder were strictly in it to get rich and 20
years ago would have worked on Wall Street."

Le sigh.

------
threwawasy1228
I don't know if it is just me but pieces like this just make me angry at the
culture that surrounds SV. It makes me feel sick to my stomach to read this
kind of thing even if they are trying to be tongue and cheek about it.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
because like the old wall street, it all seems to be about the $$$.

------
ChrisArchitect
boba tea? ohhh, bubble tea.

Wacky but well done piece. heh

